# Pyrate's brother may be ready to leave us



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going to the vet with my friend this afternoon. She has Pyrate's brother, the only one left alive from that litter. His name is Colt. He has severe HD but also has a cracked vertebrae that he has had his entire life. The past couple days he has not been able to control his bladder or control when he poops. He has had trouble getting up and down the steps (2 steps) but she has been helping him with a lift. Now she called me this morning and ask me to go to the vet with her. If it is Colt's time I know she isn't going to handle it very well emotionally but will do whatever is best for Colt. My problem is that he looks so very much like his brother, Pyrate, I know it's going to be really hard for me if the vet says this is the day. I just want best wishes for Colt and prayers that it will be easy for him to go if he has to. This is Colt and Pyrate the last time they were together.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Stay strong. :hugs:


Thanks I will just for Colt and my friend, but I'll probably fall apart after I come home.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry  I'll pray for strength for both families no matter which outcome :hugs:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> Thanks I will just for Colt and my friend, but I'll probably fall apart after I come home.


That's ok too. I got tears in my eyes just reading your post this morning. It's always a hard thing. BTW that is a beautiful picture you posted of the two of them.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear Colt is not doing well. I understand how this can hit so close you. Good of you to go with them to the vet and support your friends.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

What a lovely picture. That is so kind of you to go with her. 

If it is Colt's time please tell your friend the board is thinking of them.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Courtney said:


> What a lovely picture. That is so kind of you to go with her.
> 
> If it is Colt's time please tell your friend the board is thinking of them.


I always love that picture of them. It was taken in her backyard before Pyrate crossed the bridge last year. I will pass on all the kind thoughts from the board. Thank you for everything everyone = this board will be my strength today.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Sorry to hear Colt is not doing well. I understand how this can hit so close you. Good of you to go with them to the vet and support your friends.


There isn't any way I could not go. Colt has tried to fill the empty void in my heart from Pyrate crossing the bridge and always licks my face when I talk to him about his brother and his owner is my best friend. I need to be there as much as I needed to be there for Pyrate.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Colt. At least Pyrate will have his brother back with him again.

You're very kind for helping you friend and Colt out in such a difficult time. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can imagine how emotional this will be for you. What a loving thing to do for your friend.

Hugs for you both!
Sheilah


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It's all over now. Colt crossed the bridge peacefully to be with his brother. He was ready to go and was allowed to go with the dignity a German Shepherd should have. His mom and I held him for a long time after it was over so he knew we were there while he crossed over. He was a proud boy and now him and Pyrate are playing on the other side of the bridge with neither of them being in any more pain. I know they were happy to see each other again as they were always close. I tried to be strong for him and my friend but I think you all know that my heart is breaking for them both and still for the loss of my beloved Pyrate. Why can't they live as long as we do?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of Colt's passing I hope if my boy does not pass peacefully in his sleep that I am right there with him, holding him & telling him the story of his life.

My grandpa always said to console friends & family that "the next time it will be better." The spirits regardless of body form will meet again.

You were an outstanding friend today.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Teri, you are a good friend and a good soul.
Sending hugs.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for the loss of Colt and your Pyrate. Our vet let us stay with my boys ( brothers too) for quite a while. It surely helped. It was peaceful and quiet, still. I stayed with both as long as I could. I even helped place Clipper on the gurney, held his beautiful head one last time. You're a good friend and pup mom.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

RIP Colt.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the condolences. I know Colt and Pyrate are looking down watching over us. They were both such good boys, gentle giants with good souls. Knowing they are together warms my heart.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Colt. The thing that helps me is imagining Daisy playing with her brother Beau who passed when he was quite young. I can imagine Colt and Pryrate jumping around saying hi and then Pryrate showing Colt where the bones are. It is so hard to lose this beautiful companions.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of Colt  Rest in Peace Colt


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of Colt. The thing that helps me is imagining Daisy playing with her brother Beau who passed when he was quite young. I can imagine Colt and Pryrate jumping around saying hi and then Pryrate showing Colt where the bones are. It is so hard to lose this beautiful companions.


Funny you should say that because when I was talking to Colt I told him that Pyrate was going to show him where all the bones and toys were at! I know they are hanging out together for sure.


----------

